# Xtrail t30 2.2 di engine idles cuts out when rev



## Hazchem69 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi new to this forum

Just putting out this question to see if anyone has had similar issue and may have resolved it.

My 2003 xtrail 2.2 di idles ok but when under load or just Rev the engine cuts out... Only started yesterday.
There is no warning lights. Im thinking it could be fuel pressure valve issues but without a fault code to confirm its tricky. 

I would try the foot pedal method to see if there's any held codes... But my son has the car at moment and he's a few hundred miles away! I'm trying to fix the car over the phone ... Extremely tricky trying to fault find when the only answers your getting my very the phone are ... "It don't work..." :-(


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things come to mind:
1 - Bad MAF or harness connections. The engine may be running in "fail safe mode".
2 - Bad fuel pump or pressure regulator. Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge at the input side of the fuel rail. The readings at idle should be 51 psi.
3 - Major vacuum leak in the intake system. To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be 21 InHg.
If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## phucnissan (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi everybody.
I was running a Nissan X-trail 2017 for a while, it was very stable, but recently I saw my suspension crashing "I'm not stuck" I did not find out where it was , on the warning light taplo also do not see any error? Where is the problem?
thank you !


----------



## Hazchem69 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hazchem69 said:


> Hi new to this forum
> 
> Just putting out this question to see if anyone has had similar issue and may have resolved it.
> 
> ...


**update as of July 2018 **

Travelled the 150 miles on my motorcycle to my sons location, laidened with tools and car parts.. After some further examination discovered fuel pressure would drop when pushing throttle.. Replaced the three month old fuel filter and the vehicle now runs without cutting out! 

I can only imagine it may have been a bad batch of fuel - purchased from shell so I'd have thought it would have been good quality... But who knows.. 

I gave the car a good drive... Ran fine for a few miles but did start to develop same symptoms intermittently but without cutting out... Just hoping the fuel additives I added will improve running.


----------

